# UCLA Production/Directing for Fall 2018



## Zeno (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like we could use a thread about UCLA Production/Directing. Be interested to know if anyone has heard anything. Tracking sheets indicate no notifications yet which is unusual. Last year's interview emails went out on Feb. 8th. The university-wide admissions platform change in November could factor in the delay. Unless filmschool.org folks aren't the ones getting contacted, looks like we can still be optimistic. Cont'd luck to everyone!


----------



## ALFQin (Feb 14, 2018)

Mark up~~ I am also waiting for their notifications though I've been quite peaceful now!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys! Got an interview invite for the Production/Directing program from UCLA . But I'm unable to select the slots from Acceptd website. Maybe I have to contact the admissions. Curious to know if anyone is facing the same issue.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 14, 2018)

The site's working now. Interview is scheduled on March 3rd. Goodluck to us


----------



## ALFQin (Feb 14, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj said:


> The site's working now. Interview is scheduled on March 3rd. Goodluck to us


Cool! Did they send an email to u? When did u get it?


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 14, 2018)

ALFQin said:


> Cool! Did they send an email to u? When did u get it?


Yep. I got an email from 'Acceptd Messaging'. They'll ask you to login to that website to schedule your slots. I received their message today at 12pm PST.


----------



## ALFQin (Feb 14, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj said:


> Yep. I got an email from 'Acceptd Messaging'. They'll ask you to login to that website to schedule your slots. I received their message today at 12pm PST.



Thanks man.Congrats again!!! It seems I could stop waiting now.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 14, 2018)

ALFQin said:


> Thanks man.Congrats again!!! It seems I could stop waiting now.


I'm guessing they've just started to send out invites. And their whole application procedure was a bit messy this time. So I would still wait .


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 14, 2018)

Got an interview request today. And watch out for the "Remove from Schedule" red button! I accidentally clicked on it and removed myself from the interview group....
Awkward.~..~


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 14, 2018)

True. I almost clicked it. Freaked me out. FYI - If anyone wants to change their interview slot, click on "+" sign next to Available times. It should automatically put you in a new slot. Stay away from that red button!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey y’all please make sure you actually login to the acceptd website and check your status there because I never received an email notification that I was selected to interview. I even checked my spam and nothing was there either. Had it not been for a direct email from a kind person in student affairs letting me know that they were still waiting to hear from me before today’s deadline, I would’ve been screwed. So please double check! Gosh it really was a messy application process. Good luck all!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 20, 2018)

EclecticMel21 said:


> Hey y’all please make sure you actually login to the acceptd website and check your status there because I never received an email notification that I was selected to interview. I even checked my spam and nothing was there either. Had it not been for a direct email from a kind person in student affairs letting me know that they were still waiting to hear from me before today’s deadline, I would’ve been screwed. So please double check! Gosh it really was a messy application process. Good luck all!


Thanks for this update! It certainly was but looks like the school and department is rallying.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 22, 2018)

Just checked in with UCLA TFT admissions --

Due to the messy process this year, they're still contacting candidates for all programs. So, things are still in play across the board. 

They said: committees in "all programs" are "still reviewing applications" and, so, are staggering contacting people. And, interestingly, "interviews will not always be required" for individuals to be accepted.

She added: even as we have contacted on limited dates last year, that will not be the case this year AND make sure you keep checking your Acceptd account as emails are going to junk mail.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone interviewed with UCLA yet? Any advice?


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone having their in-person interview on March 3rd?


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have to say I really like UCLA's model of interviewing. I could tell that the cared most about finding out who I am as a person, my views about the world and my creative influences. It felt relaxed. It says a lot about the program and the kinds of professors who shape it. I'd be thrilled to work with any of my interviewers.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 19, 2018)

Waiting for a good news


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Waiting for a good news


 
Nemo we're in the same boat. Waiting on Columbia and UCLA


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Mar 27, 2018)

Got a call from Mark Rosman just now. UCLA is sending out notifications!


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Mar 27, 2018)

At 9:10 pm EST I received a call from UCLA! ‍♀️


----------



## MC (Mar 28, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> Got a call from Mark Rosman just now. UCLA is sending out notifications!


Hey Shuyao, was Mark Rosman one of your interviewers? And congratulations!!


----------



## Yang Fei (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone else hear from UCLA? I almost lose hope...


----------



## Rohan123 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yang Fei said:


> Does anyone else hear from UCLA? I almost lose hope...


Not heard anything yet! no email or phone call!


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Mar 29, 2018)

Same here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Aziz (Mar 29, 2018)

SAME !!!


----------



## Aziz (Mar 30, 2018)

Have anyone received anything yet? Or got a call?


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't received anything either....


----------



## MC (Apr 3, 2018)

oscarkobe8 said:


> I haven't received anything either....


Don't lose faith y'all! Just received my acceptance call this morning!


----------



## jeffsteele (Apr 3, 2018)

I got an email that I'm on the waitlist 45 minutes ago.


----------



## oscarkobe8 (Apr 3, 2018)

jaq said:


> Don't lose faith y'all! Just received my acceptance call this morning!


Who did you speak to?


----------



## Rohan123 (Apr 3, 2018)

wow! congratulations! I guess that means they'll be sending out rejections now. I am an international student. Do you think they give them the decisions later or am I hoping too much?


----------



## Zhao Yanbin (Apr 4, 2018)

jeffsteele said:


> I got an email that I'm on the waitlist 45 minutes ago.


Same here


----------



## EclecticMel21 (Apr 5, 2018)

I don’t think UCLA throws an accepted students day but are any of you accepted students going to visit campus soon?!


----------



## Aziz (Apr 9, 2018)

Still no one heard anything?


----------



## Nacho (Apr 9, 2018)

Aziz said:


> Still no one heard anything?


Is there a way to check the decision status via the website?  I have not heard back either way.  I am expecting a rejection, but I would at least like to see it finalized.


----------



## Aziz (Apr 10, 2018)

Nacho said:


> Is there a way to check the decision status via the website?  I have not heard back either way.  I am expecting a rejection, but I would at least like to see it finalized.


Yes! ... just google “UCLA Graduate Check Status” ... but they told me don’t bother checking all the time, cause they will send an email as soon as they post the decision.

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Aziz (Apr 13, 2018)

I got my rejection letter this morning. I was like ...
Redirect Notice

Google Image Result for https://media1.tenor.com/images/2f23f2542fb626117fcea9923f3994bd/tenor.gif?itemid=5885096

I got rejected from both USC and UCLA.
Please, guys, don’t measure or tie your vision and self-worth with this. KEEP BELIEVING because THIS MEANS NOTHING!

Eventually, we all gonna find likeminded artists to collaborate with and find our way 

And CONGRATULATIONS to the ones who got accepted  Hope you all enjoy this great program and city.


----------



## Zhao Yanbin (May 8, 2018)

Hi! Any waitlisted students received anything yet?


----------

